# The uh biggest part of your body



## cheesylier (Mar 1, 2006)

Well i really wanna keep this fun and PG-13 rated
So what on your body is bigger than everyone else's? I'd say my hands are longer than all my friends at 8 1/2 inches(I happened to keep a ruler close to my computer, dont ask why lol). So what about everyone else?


----------



## Arkveveen (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, being a BHM, I'd say my thighs are very huge... I mean, they are much bigger then most large men's legs! 29 inches around, very dimply and textured.


----------



## cheesylier (Mar 1, 2006)

Me Hand in all it's glory 

View attachment 383175-R1-04-21A.JPG


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 1, 2006)

My stomach, definitely.


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2006)

My belly; my breasts; my thighs.....

but bigger than all of those.....

is my heart. :wubu:


----------



## UberAris (Mar 1, 2006)

Definatly my hands... large and dexterous!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 1, 2006)

If you mean a specific body part, I guess I'd go with my butt or upper arms, they're extra large on their own - oh, and definately my ankles.


----------



## Emma (Mar 1, 2006)

My belly, though my thighs come close behind.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 1, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> My belly, though my thighs come close behind.



I follow very closely behind as well.


----------



## raven (Mar 1, 2006)

cheesylier said:


> Well i really wanna keep this fun and PG-13 rated
> So what on your body is bigger than everyone else's? I'd say my hands are longer than all my friends at 8 1/2 inches(I happened to keep a ruler close to my computer, dont ask why lol). So what about everyone else?



Mine is my belly/ hips/ butt


----------



## Tarella (Mar 1, 2006)

It used to be that my breasts were the most prominent part of my anatomy, then it became my saddlebag area (a term that the women in my family distain regarding our upper rear hip area:genetically acquired to all the women in my family even if thin) and now it is my belly. I would have to say that I have been most self conscious of my belly due to it being noticably out of proportion to the rest of me.

The nicest thing though, is since finding this place and eventually meeting a wonderful man who has taught me through thousands of planted imaginary belly flags and his kisses on that abundant territory laying claim to him and the United States of America (who would have thought the US was interested in owning some Canadian belly), I have come to accept and actually like my belly as disproportionate as it is. I guess if I lived during the Renaissance it would have been perfectly proportionate and indeed its good to know that to some fine connoisseurs of plushness it truly is. 

Here are a few photos of my beautiful big body parts: 

View attachment lace.jpg


View attachment smatarablrsmj.jpg


View attachment Claimedterritory.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 1, 2006)

That speaks for itself I think. And for a 27 year old..that's even more incredible, no?


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 1, 2006)

A contest between the ole butt and belly...but the butt butts out the belly on this one.


----------



## Emma (Mar 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I follow very closely behind as well.



*looks around* scared


----------



## Mini (Mar 1, 2006)

Probably my head. It's large.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 1, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> *looks around* scared



Sorry, it was an easy joke!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 1, 2006)

I would have to go with either my upper arms or the butt on me.


----------



## Moonchild (Mar 1, 2006)

Hmmm.... my hair? Definately my most prominent feature. It's longer than most girls'.




I mean. Biceps. And pecs. And stuff. Of course.


----------



## Zoom (Mar 1, 2006)

Being a 20-foot tall ape creature... I'd have to say my nostrils look pretty damn huge.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 1, 2006)

My pancreas is legendary.

Seriously. It has its own zip code.


----------



## wrathofpengy (Mar 1, 2006)

It's a debate between my breats and my butt...


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 1, 2006)

Why not post some pictures so we can help you with that?


hehe, I'm kidding if you want me to be.


For me. My gut. But I'm a guy, and that's practically a given


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Mar 1, 2006)

*I would have to say my boobs and my belly!! i took some pics for the occasion hehe  * 

View attachment Picture 191.jpg


View attachment Picture 193.jpg


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 1, 2006)

well, I like to play fair so if you lovely ladies are going to be posting pics, then I might as well post mine! The biggest part of me, is my gut! Enjoy!
_And yes, there is a human behind the field of fur._


----------



## dan (Mar 2, 2006)

My Male Ego,,,of Coarse...


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 2, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> That speaks for itself I think. And for a 27 year old..that's even more incredible, no?



Now that's a stomach. lol Very nice

I'd have to say my EGO. 
Oh, body part. Nose then!! Err..... no.
My feet!! Size 12.5. Hmmmmmm
*not too sure*
Probably me... 6'2"...


----------



## mango (Mar 2, 2006)

*My moustache is pretty big and quite prominent... 

 * 

View attachment BajaTrip_MoCrop.jpg


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 2, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> - oh, and definately my ankles.



Sweet, sweet, ankles...

Empties shoes full of drool,
--Littleghost


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 2, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Sweet, sweet, ankles...
> 
> Empties shoes full of drool,
> --Littleghost



LOL.... awww, thanks littleghost. 

(Eeww, drooly shoes! Get yourself some tissues to put in there  )


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 3, 2006)

Mone are the *2 B's* of anatomy. *Boobs* and *Buns*! LOL
  48DD 64 inches


View attachment LadyroseTummMarch2,20061.jpg


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 3, 2006)

Just taken today.... . 

View attachment HandOverMarch3,2006.jpg


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 3, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Just taken today.... .



Okay... that's hot. :shocked: :wubu:


----------



## UberAris (Mar 3, 2006)

> Just taken today.... .



Very sexy


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 3, 2006)

My arms and my belly.


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 3, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My arms and my belly.


Your arm looks like it would make a great pillow.

Curious question and you don't have to answer it: Have you ever had your arm fat massaged?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 3, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> Your arm looks like it would make a great pillow.
> 
> Curious question and you don't have to answer it: Have you ever had your arm fat massaged?



No, actually. Every now and then someone cops a feel but I've never gotten an all out massage unless you count the blood pressure cuff at my doctor's office.


----------



## hobbit boy (Mar 4, 2006)

in the past year my butt has over taken my tummy wich is strange beacause im a guy .....


----------



## altered states (Mar 4, 2006)

My feet are huge - I'm barely 5'10" and have size 12 feet, wide width (E). Make of that what you will.


----------



## mejix (Mar 4, 2006)

when i was a kid some were concerned that i might be hydrocephalic, my head was disproportionately huge, it had its own atmosphere. they put a zipper -i'm not kidding- on some of my better t-shirts to make the collar bigger.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 5, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> My feet are huge - I'm barely 5'10" and have size 12 feet, wide width (E). Make of that what you will.



I beat you with a shoe size of 13EEE.


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 5, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My arms and my belly.


nice pic lilly


----------



## herin (Mar 5, 2006)

Other than my belly, which is quite large, I'd have to say my feet. I wear a size 11W. If I were a guy. . .well, you know


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 5, 2006)

I came across a pic of my upper arm to share....
Stacey
WOW...sorry pic is so big....lol 

View attachment me10-2.jpg


----------



## GPL (Mar 5, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My arms and my belly.



Sexy arms, Lilly!

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 5, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> I came across a pic of my upper arm to share....
> Stacey
> WOW...sorry pic is so big....lol



Hey Dreamer,
Nice arms and your chin looks awesome!

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 5, 2006)

GPL said:


> Hey Dreamer,
> Nice arms and your chin looks awesome!
> 
> Hugs, GPL.



Well thanks
Stacey


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 5, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> My feet are huge....Make of that what you will.



Are you trying to tell us something??


----------



## Emma (Mar 5, 2006)

mejix said:


> when i was a kid some were concerned that i might be hydrocephalic, my head was disproportionately huge, it had its own atmosphere. they put a zipper -i'm not kidding- on some of my better t-shirts to make the collar bigger.



please please tell me that you have a picture of your huge head.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmm...Big on me would be my belly, butt, thighs, calves, and upper arms. I guess I'm just big all over. Maybe the better question would be what is small on me lol.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm tall...but my belly is by far the biggest part of my body...check my profile.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Mar 6, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My arms and my belly. ​





...which I've always found absolutely beautiful. 



Jay West Coast​


----------



## chubbychaiserwinnipeg (Mar 6, 2006)

Tarella said:


> It used to be that my breasts were the most prominent part of my anatomy, then it became my saddlebag area (a term that the women in my family distain regarding our upper rear hip area:genetically acquired to all the women in my family even if thin) and now it is my belly. I would have to say that I have been most self conscious of my belly due to it being noticably out of proportion to the rest of me.
> 
> The nicest thing though, is since finding this place and eventually meeting a wonderful man who has taught me through thousands of planted imaginary belly flags and his kisses on that abundant territory laying claim to him and the United States of America (who would have thought the US was interested in owning some Canadian belly), I have come to accept and actually like my belly as disproportionate as it is. I guess if I lived during the Renaissance it would have been perfectly proportionate and indeed its good to know that to some fine connoisseurs of plushness it truly is.
> 
> Here are a few photos of my beautiful big body parts:




Thank you Tarella you just made a body part of mine bigger from your plushness your belly has gotten so fat & sexy much appriciated & admired.Your smile is beatfull also as well as your plump breasts, double chin. From anothe pic not shown here your butt was so round full & plump.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 9, 2006)

Id have to say... my belly and my back... i wish i had a bigger butt lol


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 9, 2006)

Mine is probably either my stomach or my hips... or my butt. I don't really know.


----------



## Jes (Mar 9, 2006)

ego.



PANTS


----------



## shygal (Mar 10, 2006)

id have to say mine is my HUGE butt, mmm well saying that im huge all over lol
View attachment 4279


----------



## Tarella (Mar 10, 2006)

chubbychaiserwinnipeg said:


> Thank you Tarella you just made a body part of mine bigger from your plushness your belly has gotten so fat & sexy much appriciated & admired.Your smile is beatfull also as well as your plump breasts, double chin. From anothe pic not shown here your butt was so round full & plump.


Thanks chubbychaiserwinnipeg. Does that make that body part your biggest asset now?  

Just kidding Thank you for the compliments.

Tara


----------



## Fatcow200lbs (Mar 12, 2006)

My belly is the biggest part of my body and it is ever growing


----------



## djewell (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart.....
*gets shot in said heart*


----------



## UberAris (Mar 12, 2006)

ooo... right in the heart... might wanna get a doctor to check that out...


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 12, 2006)

I must say that we are all beautiful people here and we have many best features to enjoy.
I have to share the latest pic of my biggest attribute to this size acceptance board and subject.

The biggest part of me..... 

View attachment Picture 4.jpg


----------



## Jes (Mar 12, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I must say that we are all beautiful people here and we have many best features to enjoy.
> I have to share the latest pic of my biggest attribute to this size acceptance board and subject.
> 
> The biggest part of me.....


All right, I see at least 3 big parts there, missy...


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Mar 12, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I must say that we are all beautiful people here and we have many best features to enjoy.
> I have to share the latest pic of my biggest attribute to this size acceptance board and subject.
> 
> The biggest part of me.....



Well there's a study in perfection :wubu:


----------



## GPL (Mar 12, 2006)

LadyRose, your whole body is a big attribute! lol
What a gorgeous body you have, so perfectly shaped. Every woman should look like you, hehe.

Tight tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> All right, I see at least 3 big parts there, missy...


 
*Hey!* Don't tell anyone!
But you are right dear.....TeeHee​


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

LeedsFeeder said:


> Well there's a study in perfection :wubu:


 
_Thank you cutey....._ it is hard to take a pic of your own backside though, so I am glad I made the effort. LOL


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

GPL said:


> LadyRose, your whole body is a big attribute! lol
> What a gorgeous body you have, so perfectly shaped. Every woman should look like you, hehe.
> 
> Tight tight hugs, GPL.


 
Oh my, now I know I am blushing from head to toe.......


----------



## BellyGirl (Mar 17, 2006)

Ummmm... I'm not sure. What do you think?? 

View attachment MVC-911S2006.jpg


----------



## shy guy (Mar 17, 2006)

BellyGirl said:


> Ummmm... I'm not sure. What do you think??


I think it's your belly(wich looks great by the way:smitten:  )....and as for mine it has to be my ALL!!!! MIGHTY!!!! BRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! one day it will help RULE!!!!!! THE!!!!!!! WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My arms and my belly.



lilly, i just want to say this is only the latest in long line of absolutely gorgeous, tastefully sexy pics i've seen of you. your arm looks like the softest place on earth, but that doesn't mean i'm ignoring everything else


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and compliments. I really do appreciate it more than you know. Thanks! :kiss2:


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Mar 19, 2006)

The biggest part about me is definitely my head. I've never been able to find a hat that fits me. A friend of mine in Iowa one sent me a cowboy hat and she had specially made for me and the guy who made it stated that it was biggest cowboy hat he has ever seen. I guess this means that I've got the biggest head in all of Iowa!


----------



## iLoveBugles (Mar 20, 2006)

Without a doubt my stomach would be the biggest part of my body.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 20, 2006)

Thighs. No matter what my weight, I always have big thighs.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 20, 2006)

On me .. the gut definatly the guy. Belly if you will.


----------



## Moonchild (Mar 20, 2006)

BellyGirl said:


> Ummmm... I'm not sure. What do you think??



Oh my God!






Your calves are HUGE!


----------



## bigboobsandbelly (Mar 20, 2006)

my boobs, 48DD, although my belly is coming in second:eat2:


----------



## Brett_y2j (Mar 20, 2006)

Yea For a Guy I have to say my Butt is the biggest part of me. But is that a bad thing?

Heres a pic :


----------



## voidhead (Mar 20, 2006)

Not at all! Kind of a murky picture but damn that is awesome! Guys with huge asses are rare


----------



## chubbychaiserwinnipeg (Mar 21, 2006)

Tarella said:


> Thanks chubbychaiserwinnipeg. Does that make that body part your biggest asset now?
> 
> Just kidding Thank you for the compliments.
> 
> Tara



Tarella yes it does when you look 
better then excellent sexy. My large round muscular bubble butt now coming in secound.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 22, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I must say that we are all beautiful people here and we have many best features to enjoy.
> I have to share the latest pic of my biggest attribute to this size acceptance board and subject.
> 
> The biggest part of me.....




Thats a nice attribute


----------



## Webdamsel (Mar 22, 2006)

The belly. Definately the belly.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> That speaks for itself I think. And for a 27 year old..that's even more incredible, no?


sweet jesus ithink im in love:wubu:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

probibly my hair XD
http://myspace-925.vo.llnwd.net/00281/52/97/281447925_l.jpg
im more of an admirer than a gainer myself. though i do have a bit of a beer belly ^^;


----------



## gooddad (Mar 23, 2006)

My there are some very beautiful women showing some of their extremely beautiful assets here. For myself I would have to say my hands and feet, 10 1/2 inches and size 12 respectively. But my endless battle with my love handles has them coming on quickly.

Please make no assumptions (unless you want to  )


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

yup deffinetly my hair


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 22, 2013)

my boobs and thighs too


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Nov 22, 2013)

My hips by far! Then my legs...:blush:


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Belly for sure


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 22, 2013)

I have no idea! 

Um, probably my boobs? I am pretty evenly proportioned all over, which is a bit boring but I can't help it! 

Oh, wait! I have really wide and chubby big and little toes!


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 22, 2013)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My hips by far! Then my legs...:blush:



And every inch from head to toe is top quality!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 22, 2013)

My butt and thighs have always been bigger than the rest of me. As I've grown, they've managed to stay a step ahead of the rest of me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2013)

belly......


----------



## bremerton (Nov 23, 2013)

nice bump!

mine would be my nose or my chin. i'm no fun here.


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 23, 2013)

*That'd be the belleh, fow-shuw! lol xXx*


----------



## Stuffingkit (Nov 30, 2013)

My ass is definitely biggest, But my thighs and belly are catching up!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Nov 30, 2013)

My hips,no doubt.It used to be my breasts but I'm pretty sure my hips have taken over!


----------



## StickMan (Nov 30, 2013)

My butt, definitely. I've met people with bigger butts than mine, but they're all heavier than I am by a LOT. (I'm a skinny, ballet-dancing FA, so it's ALL muscle. ^_^)


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

My thighs and my belly are the biggest.


----------



## traceg (Sep 15, 2018)

Definitely my belly


----------



## BellyluvinDude (Sep 15, 2018)

My Belly!


----------



## traceg (Nov 25, 2018)

Definitely my belly lol it seems to grow by the day lol


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 25, 2018)

Probably the belly as well


----------



## traceg (Nov 25, 2018)

Huge bellies are Sexy!


----------



## surfjer (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes to that!!


----------



## SneezeCheeze (Nov 25, 2018)

traceg said:


> Huge bellies are Sexy!


I’ll yeet to that.

As for me, probably my head. Apparently they just don’t make tricorn hats my size.


----------



## Iwant2bChubby (Jan 22, 2019)

It has to be my big belly!


----------



## ssbbwpear (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm big all over but my calves, legs and butt are definitely the biggest. Lots of cellulite for all you boys LOL!


----------



## Iwant2bChubby (Jan 22, 2019)

ssbbwpear said:


> I'm big all over but my calves, legs and butt are definitely the biggest. Lots of cellulite for all you boys LOL!



Sounds perfect!


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Feb 8, 2019)

belly here, it is way out of proportion to the rest of my body


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm told that my butt is still a bit bigger than my belly.


----------



## Volt01 (Apr 21, 2019)

my head. i had trouble walking as a child.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 22, 2019)

Definitely my belly, I'm glad to say. People comment on the size of it and I like that. People also comment about my legs, especially my thick calves. Here's a mug shot.


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 26, 2019)

If its our President I would say it is his ego.


----------

